# Found in an attic today.



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Is that a tin can?


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Yep .


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

JTMEYER said:


> Yep .


 

I wonder if it cost more to manufacture the container than it did the tape?


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Don't know, but it's cool.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

That's pretty cool. A friend of mine has got an old Scotch tape tin, back then it was Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Now it's called 'Jap Wrap'....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Now it's called 'Jap Wrap'....



In your case, _hack wrap_. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> In your case, _hack wrap_. :laughing:


That has no meaning coming from a _HACKWAGON_..  :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> That has no meaning coming from a _HACKWAGON_..  :laughing:



That's *TOOL* Hackwagon to you, mister! :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Looks kinda like a can of Dapper Dan!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> That's pretty cool. A friend of mine has got an old Scotch tape tin, back then it was Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing.


I found this last summer wiring an old cabin.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, if we're gonna brag about the tape containers we've found.:








​


----------



## ShaneDugas (Apr 24, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> That's pretty cool. A friend of mine has got an old Scotch tape tin, back then it was *Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing*.



For those that don't know. MMM= 3M


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

cool stuff .. ..


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Well, if we're gonna brag about the tape containers we've found.:


 Tell the truth, you bought that new back when you turned fifty.:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Tell the truth, you bought that new back when you turned fifty.:jester:


You're durned close... I found it when I was 50. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

:laughing:


mattsilkwood said:


> Tell the truth, you bought that new back when you turned fifty.:jester:


 :laughing:


----------

